# 1st- and 2nd-ever runner: Elmer's Tiny 1:1 and 1:2 scale



## ttrikalin (Sep 27, 2009)

Newbie here. 

Completed Elmer Verbung's Tiny (#23) in full size (1st ever engine) and in half size (2nd ever runner). Was a wonderful experience. Although both deviate a bit from the plans, have a lot of machining marks and a few mistakes, they run OK.

Here's the video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPWjqj_3cxg[/ame]

I strained my eyes for some of the parts of the second one. Excluding the base, it is shorter than a penny javascript:void(0);. Now I got a stereo microscope and as soon as I get some experience machining under the magnification, I will start building the 1:4 scale version... 

best 

tom


----------



## rake60 (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Tom.

Nice builds of the Tiny!

Rick


----------



## black85vette (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool. Glad you like them that small.  My eyes are getting to where really small stuff is tough. Yours run great!


----------



## Jadecy (Sep 27, 2009)

Great "tiny" runners  Really neat!!!!

When are you starting on the nano-steam engine? ;D. 

Sherline makes a microscope mount for their machines and also sells the miscroscope that goes along with it.  ;D


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice... I see another Thimble engine in the future.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice ones, Tom. Thanks for the videos. 
The little one sounds like a mad hornet!

Dean


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tom 

Very nice Tiny's Thm:

How about a build log on the 1/4 scale 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tom!
I echo what Arnold said...would like to see process pics of your next build too.


----------



## ttrikalin (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks all...
I'll probably do a build log... so that I can ask people how to solve problems...

take care, 

tom


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome, I thought my engine build was small.
Looks good
-B-


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Sep 28, 2009)

Tom,

Great Job(s)!  :bow: :bow: I know what it is to do it at 1/2 scale.

I started Tiny @ 1/4 back in June. 1/2 is a breeze compared to 1/4. I just haven't had the time to work on it. The end mill is 1/16 in photo 1. The drill bit is .016 in photo 2. If I ever get it done the plan is to mount it onto a pencil eraser. 

The column is done sans the ports. I have the crank disk drilled but still attached to it's parent stock. That was fun. The holes are .023 apart. The bearing is also done. That's as far as I got before I started a new job and I don't have the time or the nerves for something so small. However, I've been wanting to get back on it. This might be my motivation. I just need to source some tooling as well as some funds.

I was going to post it as a work in progress, but felt that failure was highly probable at 1/4 scale.

Bob


----------



## ttrikalin (Sep 29, 2009)

i hear you, bob. 
It is intimidating when I actually _see_ your photos... and appreciate the scale... and in steel...

we'll see how it goes... time is at a premium right now. 
t


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Sep 29, 2009)

Tom,

It can be done. It takes a lot of planning and thinking the details through at this scale. 

 For example, the flywheel set screw. At 1/4 scale the flywheel is .156 dia x .047 thick. The hole for an 0-80 tap is 3/64 (.047). So you have to go smaller than 0-80 for a set screw or come up with another way to hold the flywheel on .016 dia crankshaft. The cylinder bore is .047 also. I haven't found a reamer that small yet. Also, the port holes work out to be around .010. That's beyond a #80 drill. The ports present a problem with the 90 degree intersect for the intake. Then there's the issue of suppling it with air! At 1/2 scale I bored through a 1-72 screw to make a nipple. For 1/4 it will have to be smaller than 0-80.

Real small tooling isn't cheap when you can find it. That's another reason this project stalled. I am hesitant to lay out my limited funds on super small stuff that I probably won't use again for a project that may fail.

Keep me posted with your progress. If I get going again, I'll let you know how it is going.

Bob


----------



## JMI (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice, Tom.
I'm thinking of doing a "full sized" version myself. I don't have the patience to do the really small stuff. Holding the work while machining is half (or more of) the battle.

Jim


----------

